
A Chat with Browsium Founder Matt Heller about IE6 on Win7 (2012) - yuhong
http://www.brianmadden.com/podcast/A-chat-with-Browsium-founder-Matt-Heller-about-IE6-on-Win7-and-how-we-got-into-this-whole-mess
======
yuhong
Soon after this was posted, I presume that Browsium was ordered by MS legal to
stop using IE6 binaries. When EMIE was created two years later, "avoiding many
performance, security, and other problems associated with running older
Internet Explorer 8 binaries." was mentioned in
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2014/04/02/stay-up-to-
da...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ie/2014/04/02/stay-up-to-date-with-
enterprise-mode-for-internet-explorer-11/)

